# Save my prime rib



## Kdc77777 (Jan 2, 2021)

Had an emergency and had to take our 9 lb prime rib off the smokers 2 hours in. Meat temp was 64 at that time. Put in in the fridge and bolted to the hospital. Help, of course this was my 1st time smoking a prime rib.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 2, 2021)

1st question first.......Is everything ok? 
Jim


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 2, 2021)

Hope all is well. If meat temp was 64 that’s comparable to “room temp”. I’d start from scratch and cook to you desired finish temp. May end up a little more done but I don’t think there are safety concerns.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 2, 2021)

Hope all is well...The meat will be fine. Start the cook as from scratch. If you were going for a Reverse Sear, you will see no significant change with a restart...JJ


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 2, 2021)

Glad you had some great people to answer your question. Hope everything is ok.


----------

